# Radar detector setup



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys putting a blend mount with direct wire for my beltronics radar detector wanted to see if anyone has installed a direct wire with the button. Like the piture below I already have it and have installed it on other cars. Let me know trying to find the most effective method for the installation thanks! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Allright cruze talk... I had the guys at work run my wires for me so I wouldn't have to although it was super simple I just didn't feel like doing it. 

So, I ordered the direct wire with button like I posted above I then spliced and extended the wire to the radar it's self To power the radar. I also used an add a circuit bought from auto zone to tap in to the power car. 

After the direct line was finished being modified to meet my needs I gave it to my buddies to install however I did help with the installation. For the power supply we taped in the the fuses on the driver's side labeled front power supply. Very clean and simple install ran the wires up the driver side to the rear view mirror and down the plastic covering fyi the plastic behind the rear view mirror comes off super easy. The blend mount was then installed to make a clean and simple install everything a okay and functions great see pictures below. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks clean.

I always wondered buy never asked, will you get a ticket if you're pulled over and have one if these. I remember friends used to hide them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Looks clean.
> 
> I always wondered buy never asked, will you get a ticket if you're pulled over and have one if these. I remember friends used to hide them.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It depends on the state. Although legal under Federal Law to have a radio receiver for any frequency not allocated to the Military or other "private Federal" frequency, there are a few states that have tried to outlaw radar detectors. The frequencies used by police radar in this country are also used by local area delivery companies for communications, thus making these public use frequencies.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

In cali I've heard of some people getting tickets for intention to speed. Honestly cops are pricks when it comes to them if they see them they try to throw the book at you... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## wilsonhines (Jul 12, 2012)

The answer is "yes" to "is it illegal," and he's right, only in certain states like VA, the District of Columbia and a few other places, as well as the entirety of Canada. Under the FCC Act of 1934, we have the right to receive any signal which is _*unencrypted*_ and "falls" into our receiver - military or otherwise. 

That being said, I got busted in VA by my wife's State Trooper cousin as I entered the state in Lee County at the State line. I had it thrown out of court, which I drove back 500 miles for court, because at the state line there is no warning about radar detectors on that road. The warning is four miles down the road.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the direct wire cord as well for my escort, Wired directly to the the Power wires going to your map light, easy as pie, done this on two cruzes now...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not to burst your bubble these (all of them) do not work the way you think. The cop will see you long before the radar detector notifies you. In other words, these are a waste of time and money. Just saying.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Saved me plenty of times so you have your thoughts I have mine... Thanks for the input. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

They are illegal in Australia as well, but useless anyway because the hand held guns here are only triggered when the cops aim and trigger the radar so no way to detect until too late.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

For laser they are useless but they have helped me personally. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

They have save me countless times in the wide open areas of Desert going to Las Vegas or Laughlin from Los Angeles..Highway Patrol usually has Ka band on all the time and you can pick them up from 5 miles out sometimes...The best example was when I was going about 120 mph and I passed a guy doing about 90mph..I got a pretty stong signal all of a sudden and slowed down to 65...needless to say the guy going 90 passed me by and eventually got nabbed by the Highway patrol On interstate 40...Im sure he was pissed that the guy going 120 didn't get caught and probably told the cop all about it...It was hilarious..be and my buddy were highfivin on that one...


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Not to burst your bubble these (all of them) do not work the way you think. The cop will see you long before the radar detector notifies you. In other words, these are a waste of time and money. Just saying.


The idea is that you detect the signal of the car in front of you being tracked by radar giving you time to slow down.


----------



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, there are still a lot of them that will leave Ka on 24/7, you can pick these guys up miles away to slow down in time.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

I know our guys leave their radar off until they see someome hauling, but if theyre sitting on the highway they usually leave them on, only time they come in handy IMO is when theyre sittimg staionary and running radar on all cars, that being said theres one sitting in my car now


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You're a cop? If so that's awesome. I would imagine most cops wouldnt be even slightly helpful


----------



## davidandtoni (Jan 29, 2016)

Since mine does not have auto dim mirror, I just tapped into the map light plug in the overhead console, very easy and the circuit turns off automatically about 10 minutes after you turn off the car


----------



## NiteCruzer (Feb 3, 2016)

Thats a clean set up!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Old thread but still a nice setup! I need to do that with my Valentine 1.


----------

